# Corrective Action Plan



## Latisha Coles (Mar 31, 2011)

Recently BCBS performed an audit which did not end well.  As a result the SIU has requested a corrective action plan.  This will be my first time putting together a corrective action plan.  We have implemented some changes such as documentation training for the physicians and a compliance plan.  Does anyone have a template or a past CAP they wouldn't mind sharing with me? 

Thank you,
Latisha


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 9, 2011)

pinkaholic25 said:


> Recently BCBS performed an audit which did not end well.  As a result the SIU has requested a corrective action plan.  This will be my first time putting together a corrective action plan.  We have implemented some changes such as documentation training for the physicians and a compliance plan.  Does anyone have a template or a past CAP they wouldn't mind sharing with me?
> 
> Thank you,
> Latisha



Here are the policies from the teaching hospital in my area - I'm using it as a model to develop a better plan for our providers...I'll also include the link to their main policy page, in case you'd like to get more info on their structure...
http://www.ttuhsc.edu/billingcompliance/documents/BCPoilcy_3.0_Rev031310.pdf

http://www.ttuhsc.edu/HSC/OP/op52/op5207.pdf (page 5)

http://www.ttuhsc.edu/billingcompliance/policies_procedures.aspx (home page)

Hope that helps!


----------

